# Hashimoto's and Anorexia



## jlynned

I'm wondering if any of you with Hashi's has a history of eating disorders, specifically Anorexia? I was obese as a child, crash dieted at 13, then became anorexic in college. I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's about 2 1/2 years ago, but had the symptoms my whole life (just thought it was "normal"). I'm curious if there is a correlation between the eating issues and the thyroid condition (chicken/egg). Also wondering how those of you with Hashis and a history of anorexia deal with the weight yo-yo'ing of this disease (I'm normally 125lbs, now 145lbs, and am so fed up, starving is sounding pretty good to me right about now....)


----------



## Andros

jlynned said:


> I'm wondering if any of you with Hashi's has a history of eating disorders, specifically Anorexia? I was obese as a child, crash dieted at 13, then became anorexic in college. I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's about 2 1/2 years ago, but had the symptoms my whole life (just thought it was "normal"). I'm curious if there is a correlation between the eating issues and the thyroid condition (chicken/egg). Also wondering how those of you with Hashis and a history of anorexia deal with the weight yo-yo'ing of this disease (I'm normally 125lbs, now 145lbs, and am so fed up, starving is sounding pretty good to me right about now....)


Many of us have weight issues but I am not sure about eating disorders.

I presume you are on thyroxine replacement? If so, what and how much? Do you have recent labs to share including the ranges as different labs use different ranges?

If you are not in the euthyroid state (normal place for you), it is impossible to lose and maintain weight.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## jlynned

Hi - thanks for your reply. My TSH is at 0.7. T4 at 1.0 and T3 at 258. I don't have my current Antibody count. I'm taking 50 mg Synthroid daily. The endocrinologist is happy with all my counts, so but they just got to these levels after having been treated improperly for 2 years about some quacks - they were giving me direct T4, very high doses, and I felt better immediately once I stopped taking them). I'm not sure if that constitutes being "normal" or my body is still re-adjusting? Thanks!


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee

Hi and welcome to the board! My 20 year old daughter was diagnosed and treated with RAI for Grave's disease 3 years ago. Over the last 3 months or so she has been treated for depression and bulimia, and we will find out at the end of August if she also has Hashi's. I don't think she was tested for the Hashi's antibodies 3 years ago. If you want more details, you can look up the post I created in the Grave's disease section of the forum.

It is interesting that you bring up the question of a correlation between Hashi's and eating disorders. As you say, it may be difficult to impossible to discern if one causes the other, but certainly symptoms of Hashi's could act as triggers for someone who is struggling with an eating disorder. The havoc that an active eating disorder places on the body would also likely be a physical and emotional stress that could worsen someone's Hashi condition. I am trying to coach my daughter to get accurate info. about her thyroid and other hormone levels from docs so she can compare those facts with her internal physical and emotional states. I am hopeful that this kind of analysis can help her better manage stress and avoid a relapse.


----------



## jlynned

Thanks for your input, and all the best to your daughter.... I know there is a correlation between the adrenals and the thyroid. I'm 47 now, but had a very rough childhood (was in constant state of fight or flight), so I have this theory that my brain/body hormone cocktails just got whacked out at a very young age, and could never course correct. I may just be over-thinking it, but it makes some sort of sense to me. I know eating disorders are the outside expression of inner turmoil, so hopefully your daughter is young enough to catch the root cause. I hope that it works out well for her!!!


----------



## CA-Lynn

Eating disorders MAY coincidentally be found in thyroid disease. However, the likelihood that thyroid disease causes eating disorders, or that eating disorders cause thyroid disease is virtually nil.

Again, the two can cooexist, but one is not likely to be the cause of the other.


----------



## Andros

jlynned said:


> Hi - thanks for your reply. My TSH is at 0.7. T4 at 1.0 and T3 at 258. I don't have my current Antibody count. I'm taking 50 mg Synthroid daily. The endocrinologist is happy with all my counts, so but they just got to these levels after having been treated improperly for 2 years about some quacks - they were giving me direct T4, very high doses, and I felt better immediately once I stopped taking them). I'm not sure if that constitutes being "normal" or my body is still re-adjusting? Thanks!


The thing is, are you happy w/ the counts? You should be able to lose weight when you are euthryoid (normal state and place for you.)


----------



## CA-Lynn

Jlynned:

Something you wrote needs clarification: "[I know eating disorders are the outside expression of inner turmoil,]"

If by that you mean that eating disorders are NOT connected to inner turmoil, you are mistaken. Simply stated: eating disorders are learned behaviors as a result of environmental influences coupled with anxiety [inner turmoil].


----------



## jhh2828

you misread what she said ca-lynn. she meant that eating disorders are how some express themselves outwardly due to inner turmoil.

not that its always visible to family,friends,and outsiders but its their outward reaction to not being able to cope.

i had kinda anxiety disorders thrice in my life that some would call a eating disorder but most including professionals would call an anxiety issue.granted sometimes i would yell at the food and make noises at it cos i lived in an overprotective overcontrolling home and had no control or freedom and i never suffered from bulimia in any way shape or form.sometimes restricted calories somewhat not to an extreme and still count calories and exercise a ton but for me in 5th grade id feel like i was choking to death eating-granted breakfast would generally be fine i wouldnt be thinking or anything(dinner time alot of parental fights at dinner table throughout the ages)but dinner time i wouldnt be able to eat and could only eat like mashed potatoes and other soft liquid type foods.that time it lasted for like 3 months.

i did nearly choke to death as a youngster on a pizza sub one time .twin sister had to grab gob from throat.granted i stopped eating school food for lunch in like 2nd grade and would just drink the milk and sometimes get cookies.in middle school rarely had western fries or round personal pizza cos had thought in the back of my mind of choking to death in front of the kids so most days ate like cookies and tasty kakes and doughnuts and hawaiian punch.then in eigth grade had it again for like 4 months.granted id eat as many calories as possible liquid.its proven u can live just on liquid type foods anyways.

well high school was bullied alot so ended up leaving and getting ged then in like 97 had it for like 8/9 months and the worse ever.i practically lived off of roy rogers potatoes and gravy and like kfcs potatoes and sodas.

even today i chew real well and dont have issues currently thank goodness and try not to think about it.many times back in the day even when was able to eat would run upstairs with drink(fight or flight)and swear i was choking. sometimes id even say im choking at the dinner table.

also as a child 7-10 age range id swear almost every night at bed time that i was choking.maybe it was stress and anxiety or gerd or thyroid or who knows exactly what.

i did search it online a few years ago and said its an anxiety psychiatric thing and is rare and alot of psychologists and psychiatrists never encounter it and those that do its always less then a handful of lifetime cases.

granted food is essential to survival so any food issues need to be addressed as best as possible.i know most people and most family and friends of those with serious cases of those diseases would much rather wish they had other food problems like compulsive overeating or like just needing and wanting everything pureed.

not that my parents ever pureed me anything or any of the like as i previously said i survived almost entirely on potatoes and ice cream and drinks.i know some people who have issue eat alot of baby foods.

off topic-speaking of baby foods i heard hedi silmane only eats baby food and reese witherspoon eats it for breakfast and lunch and then whatever she wants for dinner.


----------

